# How long does it take for tail feathers to grow back?



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Took him 7 months to grow his feet feathers back? Still waiting to see if his tail feathers are going to grow like a Bantam should. He looked pretty beat up when I got him.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Up his protein and add flax seed to his food. Both will help with feather growth.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I had flaxseed in the fridge, I sprinkle it on food for omega fatties. I sprinkled some on his food today, he did the chicken scratch dance on his food. Thank you!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I have been using the flax seed in his food, and I think they are coming back. I know it's molting season, but I see some fluff and few new feathers growing in...I can't wait to see him with his tail feathers.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay here is his chicken butt.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

What a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I really think it depends on where he is in the molt. May have to wait a while, may not if he's getting ready for winter.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Look at my avater pic and then look at new pics, you can see the difference.


----------

